
Combatting Vaccine Misinformation – Facebook Newsroom - rbanffy
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/03/combatting-vaccine-misinformation/
======
DyslexicAtheist
As a parent I don't say vaccinations should be mandatory. But people who don't
vaccinate their kids should be denied having their kids accepted in school.
But then that's punishing the kids. So I don't know what's the solution.

\-----

edit: removed the off topic remarks

~~~
krapp
The solution is that vaccinations should be mandatory.

It _is_ an ends justify the means argument, but the alternative is that the
flu kills 50 million people every year.

